# Printers



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am hoping to produce a calender featuring ESMA does anyone know of a printer? 

Thanks.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am hoping to produce a calender featuring ESMA does anyone know of a printer?
> 
> Thanks.


I can ask my husband, he works with an agency that produces all sorts of marketing materials


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I can ask my husband, he works with an agency that produces all sorts of marketing materials




Thanks that would be great.. :clap2:


----------

